# 4. Aubachtal Mountainbike Rennen in Wiesthal



## Aubachbiker (6. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

am 10./ 11.09.2005 findet in Wiesthal im Spessart zum 4. mal das Aubachtal Mountainbike Rennen statt.

Es wird eine Strecke von 30 km bzw, 60 km angeboten (2 Runden). Dabei gilt es ca. 800 hm je Runde zu bezwingen.

Einige von euch kennen ja die Strecke bereits aus den vergangenen Jahren.

Es gibt dieses Jahr auch einen Neuerung. Aufgrund vieler Anfragen haben wir die Strecke für Jugendliche unter 16 Jahren geöffnet. Diese benötigen natürlich die Unterschrift der Eltern.
Trotzdem führen wir dieses Jahr wieder am 10.09.05 ein gesondertes Kinder-/ Jugendrennen durch.

Auch hat sich bereits die erste Sportprominenz angemeldet. Stefan Schlett, der Extremausdauersportler hat sich für die 60 km angemeldet. 

Mehr Infos gibt es unter www.tsv-wiesthal.de


----------



## Racer2 (8. August 2005)

Servus,
ich werd dieses Jahr auch wieder am start sein. Ich freu mich schon und hoff, dass es dieses Jahr trocken bleibt.
Bis dann
stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aubachbiker (14. August 2005)

Hallo Racer2,

freut mich das du dieses Jahr wiederkommst.  

Dieses Jahr gibt es Live-Bilder (Film) von der Strecke.
Diese werden in das Festzelt im Messebereich übertragen.
Das hatten wir vor zwei Jahren schon mal. Jetzt aber mit besserer Technik.

Auserdem werden wir an zwei Stellen, die vom Zuschauer schnell zu erreichen sind für Unterhaltung sorgen. Sehr wahrscheinlich sogar mit Live Musik.

Viele Grüße

Gerd


----------



## Aubachbiker (20. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ab sofort ist die Teilnehmerliste online.
Wie üblich kommen die meisten Anmeldungen aber erst in den letzten zwei Wochen.

Das soll euch aber nicht davon abhalten sich schon früher amzumelden.   

Viele Grüße

Gerd


----------



## Aubachbiker (27. August 2005)

*Streckenvorstellung am 03. Sptember 2005*

Hallo zusammen,

am nächsten Samstag um 15:00 Uhr findet die Vorstellung der Strecke statt.
Treffpunkt ist am Sportgelände des TSV Wiesthal. Es wird in verschiedenen Leistungsstufen gestartet.

Wir haben kurzfristig die Streckemführung geändert. Dadurch wurde der Anteil an Schotterwegen verringert und mehr Erdwege eingfügt.

Viele Grüße

Gerd

Infos unter www.tsv-wiesthal.de


----------



## Aubachbiker (3. September 2005)

Hallo Biker,

heute haben wir die Streckenvorstellung bei einem Super Bike-Wetter durchgeführt. Von den ca. 40 Bikern wurde die neue Streckenführen überwiegend posetiv angenommen, was unsere der Entscheidung bestätigt. Die Strecke ist mitlerweile gut abgetrocknet. Bis auf zwei kleinere Pfützen sind die Reste des Dauerregens verschwunden. Diese werden bis nächste Woche auch noch verschwinden.

Dann heißt es jetzt nur noch anmelden und durchstarten.

Wir sehen uns beim Rennen

Viele Grüße

Gerd


www.tsv-wiesthal.de


----------



## mtbmarcus (4. September 2005)

Hallo Gerd,

wo habt ihr denn die Strecke geändert? Konnte gestern leider nicht mitfahren.
Habe seid Freitag Halsschmerzen und Schüttelfrost. Heute geht es wieder. Will aber nichts riskieren. Kannst Du mal beschreiben was ihr geändert habt Und würde die kleine Brücke oben im Wald repariert?
Muß mich auch noch anmelden.

Ciao
Marcus


----------



## Cuberider2812 (7. September 2005)

Hi Marcus,

der Strecke wurde eine längere+schnelle Schotterabfahrt noch relativ am Anfang abgezwackt, dafür fährt man jetzt auf dem Wanderweg Nr. 2 ein Stück entlang und kommt dann wieder auf die Schotterpiste zurück. Auf dem neuen Teilabschnitt geht es kurz flach, dann kurz hoch auf Waldboden und anschließend ein gutes Stück auf einer deftigen Wurzelpassage bergab auf den Schotter zurück! Man(n) + Bike (Frau natürlich auch) wird ordentlich durchgeschüttelt!

Brücke oben im Wald? Keine gesehen, die muß ich wohl "überflogen" haben...  Glaube, da ist der Graben jetzt zugeschüttet worden, wenn du das meinst!

Viel Glück und gute Besserung....


----------



## Aubachbiker (7. September 2005)

Hallo Marcus,

die Strecke ist wie von gohstrider beschrieben. Die Brueuke wie in den letzten Jahren exestiert nicht mehr. Die Baumstaemme, die von Waldarbeitern in den "Wassergraben" gelegt wurden sind entfernt worden.
Jetzt muss man durch den "Wassergraben" fahren, der ist zwar nicht sehr tief, aber bremsen ist schon noetig. Aber immer noch besser als eine feuchte Holzbruecke.

Viele Gruesse aus Madrid und gute Besserung,

Gerd


----------



## Adrenalino (11. September 2005)

Ich dachte, es gäbe keine Steigerung für die Schlammschlach jedes Jahr in Willingen.
Doch es gibt sie.

Aubachtal Mountainbike Rennen in Wiesthal!!!!!!!

Meine Güte, welch ein Schlamm und welch eine Nässe auf der Strecke.....unglaublich......wo kam bloß das ganze Wasser her??????????
U-Boot fahren trifft es wohl eher.....  

Ansonsten dickes Lob an die Wiesthaler für super Orga, geile Strecke ( boah wenns trocken gewesen wäre-der Hammer ) super Stimmung der Zuschauer   und tolle Verpflegung, sowohl auf der Strecke als auch im Ziel.

Musste leider nach der ersten Runde abbrechen weil meine Hinterradbremse keinen Bock mehr hatte      meine Zeit hätte auf der 30er für den 4ten Platz gereicht!!!   So`n Mist  

Nächstes Jahr wieder.....hoffentlich trocken und mit funktionierender Bremse!


----------



## Hagbard_1 (12. September 2005)

Hallo Adrenalino,

es gibt noch eine Steigerung, die 2. Runde beim Aubachtal Rennen zu fahren.
Noch mehr Wasser/Schlamm und die Abfahrten wurden zum reinen Lotteriespiel
wie im Winter total glatt.

Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aubachbiker (12. September 2005)

MTB-Rennen in Wiesthal,

ich glaube viel extremer gehts nicht mehr.

Um 7:00 Uhr begann das Drama. Erst leichter Regen, dann Gewitter und dann noch sehr starker Dauerregen. Wir sahen nur noch unser Event wegschwimmen. 
Die Nerven lagen blank.
Und dann gab es euch noch. Ihr habt ausgeharrt und gewartet. 40 verwegene haben sich während des Regens noch nachgemeldet.

Ihr habt euch durch die aufgeweichte Strecke gekämpft. Das allerletzte von Körper und Material gefordert.

Und nach dem Rennen nur gute Worte und kaum Verletzte.

Mountainbiker sind eben doch besondere Menschen. Manche denken vieleicht sogar Wahnsinnige. Egal ich bin einer von euch.

Wir vom TSV Wiesthal sagen

Danke und Hochachtung euch allen.

Viele Grüße

Gerd


----------

